# Forum Moderators: Your attitude stinks!



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=46905

I'll say no more ......for now!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Why did you post it in off topic in the first place :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=46905
> 
> I'll say no more ......for now!


Go on do.....!! :wink:

I however think you'd be wasting your time.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jonah said:


> Why did you post it in off topic in the first place :?


Because I considered it related to my TT and the current events surrounding it. I didn't think it should go on the main Forum and I thought anyone with an interest in my current situation wouldn't go looking in 'Other Marques'.

After all, surely the idea of a Forum is that people see what you've written and not go and hide it away in the arse end of nowhere!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Now, I can honestly say "nothing to do with me" as I've been at hospital all day, but the easy way to have solved this one would have been a post in Other Marques for those with an interest in the car as an "other marque", and a link to that post in your main post so everyone who was interested could follow the story.....?

And as for the events the other day, as we told everyone who IM'd a moderator on the day, moderators do not have the power to ban users or IP addresses, so what exactly did you expect them to do. One or two of us did take the time to go tidy up the worst of the posts that had been left, but I see we need not have bothered as it wasn't exactly appreciated. :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I love happy users who sit there in their ivory towers throwing stones at all the moderators when out of 8 of us, only 1 of us did something.

Maybe we should all generalise more. If you have a user name of more than 10 characters, does it mean you're a whinger? :roll:

p.s. For what it's worth and as an individual, I also agree that the fault lies with the original post being in the wrong place. :-*


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

So what about those of us with 2 or less


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Maybe we should all generalise more. If you have a user name of more than 10 characters, does it mean you're a whinger? :roll:


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we should all generalise more. If you have a user name of more than 10 characters, does it mean you're a whinger? :roll:
> ...


*you're* worried!  :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hehehe I thought about you two when I posted! :lol:

:wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sometimes I despair :roll:

Not that I moved it... but it doesn't mention the word TT and it IS about another Marque :roll: So I would have moved it :?

Do people really think this forum is real life? :wink: Neil... have a few beers tonight mate


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> Because I considered it related to my TT and the current events surrounding it. I didn't think it should go on the main Forum and I thought anyone with an interest in my current situation wouldn't go looking in 'Other Marques'.
> 
> After all, surely the idea of a Forum is that people see what you've written and not go and hide it away in the arse end of nowhere!


auditt260bhp,

Can I please ask you to have a good think about what you're about to write before you post something next time as us forum Mods do not have the time to read all the posts on this forum. We can't be on here 24/7 reading every single post.

There is a set of guidelines that we all try to adhere to but it may be that from time to time something gets through the net so to speak.

To say that the forum Mods attitude stinks is a bit unfair, especially as a few of us Mods don't even know what you're talking about. If you have an issue with a particular thread or post then why not drop a PM to a Mod of that particular forum, this applies to everyone


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

See here's another guy with a long username. I might be onto something!  :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Can I please ask you to have a good think about what you're about to write before you post something next time as us forum Mods do not have the time to read all the posts on this forum. We can't be on here 24/7 reading every single post.
> 
> There is a set of guidelines that we all try to adhere to but it may be that from time to time something gets through the net so to speak.
> 
> To say that the forum Mods attitude stinks is a bit unfair, especially as a few of us Mods don't even know what you're talking about. If you have an issue with a particular thread or post then why not drop a PM to a Mod of that particular forum, this applies to everyone


Whinger :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

How come this post wasn't moved over? :?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=46809


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> How come this post wasn't moved over? :?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=46809





Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> There is a set of guidelines that we all try to adhere to but it may be that from time to time something gets through the net so to speak.


But thanks for pointing it out :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> How come this post wasn't moved over? :?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=46809


I really don't get all this moderator knocking. It has been explained time and time again that threads are moved *if spotted or reported*. Moderators cannot ban people or IP addresses and can only reflect these issues to Jae.

There seem to be some on here who think they have a right to ignore the rules (I for one count a personal attack on a group of people as the same as an attack on an individual).

Anyone would think some of you people pay for this service, the amount of grief you give the volunteers.[/b]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

paulb said:


> There seem to be some on here who think they have a right to ignore the rules (I for one count a personal attack on a group of people as the same as an attack on an individual).


Oh please. I hardly 'ignored a rule' did I. It's back to the baby threads of some going on the main Forum and staying and for others being moved. An A3 gets delivered and, whilst very nice, 'slips the net' again on the main Forum and yet my 'Off Topic' thread gets shifted.

Perhaps you could clarify the term 'Off Topic' as I thought it meant not TT related! I didn't want my post in Other Marques which is why I put it in Off Topic. Perhaps I should post every single thread I create on the main forum and then just let the Mods move it to where they see fit.

And as for the bollox comment about a 'personal attack on a group being the same as an attack on an individual' please! The point is the inconsistancy of the Moderation on the Forum and not that Moderators are all bastard children who mug old ladies!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> I hardly 'ignored a rule' did I





> I didn't want my post in Other Marques which is why I put it in Off Topic


What do you think Other Marques is for then? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Oh, and I think complaining about inconsistency would be fine but titling it "Forum Moderators: Your attitude stinks!" makes it a personal attack.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

paulb said:


> > I hardly 'ignored a rule' did I
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it clearly belongs in 'Other Marques Forum'.....in the absence of a 'W**ked Out Old Wrecks' Forum; or 'Contains Irritants' Forum, or an 'Awkward Children in Need of an Early Night' Forum.....more's the pity. :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

What amazes me about all this is that no-one who complains about their thread BEING moved is ever someone who will alert a mod to one that SHOULD be moved, and then they go on to complain about the disparity. As has been said time and time again, THERE IS NO EARLY WARNING SYSTEM! Mods can only move things when they are noticed, either through their use of the forum, or equally often when a user drops us an IM. Why is it that these days when a thread gets moved people seem to take it as a personal slight - just because another thread, that they didn't mention at the time, didn't get moved. The implication of you "slipped through the net" in quotes is that is was deliberately not moved for some reason? Why on earth would the mods do that? To give the paranoid oppressed an excuse to have a moan?  (Neil, I hope you know me well enough to know that's at least partly tongue in cheek!)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> What amazes me about all this is that no-one who complains about their thread BEING moved is ever someone who will alert a mod to one that SHOULD be moved, and then they go on to complain about the disparity. As has been said time and time again, THERE IS NO EARLY WARNING SYSTEM! Mods can only move things when they are noticed, either through their use of the forum, or equally often when a user drops us an IM. Why is it that these days when a thread gets moved people seem to take it as a personal slight - just because another thread, that they didn't mention at the time, didn't get moved. The implication of you "slipped through the net" in quotes is that is was deliberately not moved for some reason? Why on earth would the mods do that? To give the paranoid oppressed an excuse to have a moan?  (Neil, I hope you know me well enough to know that's at least partly tongue in cheek!)


That's fair comment, but when a mod himself DELIBERATELY posts in the wrong thread, knowing he's in breach of the rules, that kind of makes a mockery of the "we'll move it if we know about it" attitude.

Neil's thread was TT related. It had TT in the title, FFS...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Could someone move my thread if i start one, it's just that i don't think i've had one moved before


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

jampott said:


> That's fair comment, but when a mod himself DELIBERATELY posts in the wrong thread, knowing he's in breach of the rules, that kind of makes a mockery of the "we'll move it if we know about it" attitude.


as opposed to posting accidently in the wrong thread Tim? 

At the end of the day, despite appearances, the mods don't live on here 24/7.

As with (I suspect) a lot of other people, when I get back on here after a couple of days away, I tend to skim read a lot of what has been going on. Which means I'm going to miss things.
I'm sure the other mods are going to miss things too.

Also - and this will come as no surprise to anyone who knows me  - my brain is not always turned on 100%...

So if I were to see a post which is specifically about an A3, and has no bad language or attacks in it, I'm not always going to be awake enough to think 'hmmmm - which part of the forum is this in?'

Yes - I do miss things.
Yes - the other mods miss things too.

Would we all rather prefer it if we just merged the entire Other Marques and Off Topic back into the main forum?
(And that's not a dig at anyone!)

waffle over


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

My 2p worth, if it really matters the fact the title is "stuff the TT" and then the opening line is look what i've just bought........etc

I read that as "the tt's fucked" and now i bought this to replace it :? i would expect that sort of post to be in "other marques"

Now when our new A3 turns up next week i was going to put it in other marques but thinking about it i should place the thread in the A3 section, but i really don't care if it gets moved from one to the other as i won't take it personally and the forum is free and it doesn't bother me whether i get 3 views or 300 :? just my OP


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Another thing is that the mod's can only skim through the posts because if they policed the forum 100% they would be moving crap all day, if one has time to come on the forum whilst at work or where ever then they have time to skip stuff and find stuff be it in the right place or not.

After all isn't off topic supposed to be full of all the "what camera" and "how the fuck do i keep my wife happy" and "i can't function without someone elses opinion on what colour i-pod i should stick up my arse" sort of inane shit that just makes people feel better because they have made a post [smiley=freak.gif]

When i posted the thread about my new splitty van i was so chuffed with myself for having bought a cali' import that was cool as fuck and that i had bought one at last that i considered putting it in the main forum, then i thought about it fo a nano second and put it in other marques. Why because the only reason for me putting it in the main forum would be "EGO" it would be saying look at me look what i've bought , i want as many people as possible to see iv'e bought yet another car, i want as much attention and ego massaging as possible please thank you very much :roll:

Of course this is just my opinion and probably not worth the cyberspace it's given :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

OK. I'm happy now. Rant over.

Thanks.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> OK. I'm happy now. Rant over.
> 
> Thanks.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]  :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Yeah thanks Neil, i enjoyed getting that off my chest  :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

paulb said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > How come this post wasn't moved over? :?
> ...


I was only playing dude.

You need to take a chill pill, its only a forum, not life or death 

Mods are like prefects, everyone wants a dig now and then.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> See here's another guy with a long username. I might be onto something!  :wink:


 :-*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

> "how the fuck do i keep my wife happy"


That topic would need a forum of it's own not a thread in the flame room - imagine the no. of hits that would get!!  

(got to go now, wifes coming up the stairs) [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

L7 said:


> Could someone move my thread if i start one, it's just that i don't think i've had one moved before


I've already been moved once !!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And here we go again with a post about a TTOC event being posted on the main Forum.

I add a post suggesting it be moved to the 'Events' board, (cos I'm getting the hang of this now!!!), and the thread is then closed and my comment permanently deleted.

On what grounds was it considered that my post should be deleted?

Was it offensive, racist, sexual, upsetting? No, was it bollocks. It just pointed out, once again, the one rule for one and one for another attitude that exists on here!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> And here we go again with a post about a TTOC event being posted on the main Forum.
> 
> I add a post suggesting it be moved to the 'Events' board, (cos I'm getting the hang of this now!!!), and the thread is then closed and my comment permanently deleted.
> 
> ...


Hear fucking hear. :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > And here we go again with a post about a TTOC event being posted on the main Forum.
> ...


Gotta totally agree and with Tims comments from earlier.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

You guys really know how to make me want to put the hours of time and effort into organising events don't you?

As I stated I am a moderator purely and simply so I can moderated the posts regarding TTOC events on the events section, nothing more!!

Thanks for your support over such a petty matter!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

auditt260bhp said:


> And here we go again with a post about a TTOC event being posted on the main Forum.
> 
> I add a post suggesting it be moved to the 'Events' board, (cos I'm getting the hang of this now!!!), and the thread is then closed and my comment permanently deleted.
> 
> ...


I'll enquire in the mods forum about who did what. Given the one side of the story it seems wrong. I'll try and find out if there's another side. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

[smiley=end.gif]

Does it really matter :? It's not as though the mods are getting paid for this. So the odd post in the wrong forum as a perk isnt the end of the world.

:roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> [smiley=end.gif]
> 
> Does it really matter :? It's not as though the mods are getting paid for this. So the odd post in the wrong forum as a perk isnt the end of the world.
> 
> :roll:


You are right - it's not the end of the World but the forum areas are clearly defined and of course the mods should lead by example. It sounds heavy handed - but then whats the point of having forum rules and people to enforce them?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> And here we go again with a post about a TTOC event being posted on the main Forum.
> 
> I add a post suggesting it be moved to the 'Events' board, (cos I'm getting the hang of this now!!!), and the thread is then closed and my comment permanently deleted.
> 
> ...


Maybe one of the mods is playing games and watching you and is possibly getting a 'kick' our of pissing you off by doing things with your posts! :roll:

Sad twonker!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I say bring back Vlastan, atleast that way most of their time was spent keeping an eye on him :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> I say bring back Vlastan, atleast that way most of their time was spent keeping an eye on him :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

jonah said:


> I say bring back Vlastan, atleast that way most of their time was spent keeping an eye on him :wink:


At least he always posted in the correct forum.....


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Your attitude stinks*

Yeah and i bet your socks do too :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, so does your fucking breath mate. But that's not the issue here is it!!! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Yeah, so does your fucking breath mate. But that's not the issue here is it!!! :wink:


No it isn't 260 :wink: ... *wonders if the smeggy smelly pants get washed too*? :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Whose. Mine or his?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Not yours of course. His!  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh, bless you babe. Still lovers then!! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

auditt260bhp said:


> Oh, bless you babe. Still lovers then!! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


 :lol: ... oi you cheeky so 'n' so  :wink: . Any way rumour has it your's don't smell just stick to the walls after a few days wear :twisted: :wink: :-* ..... Your still a stud though :-* :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

It's not a rumour babe! :wink:

I wish you'd put that photo of yourself back against your profile. Mine are like grapefruits in a wheelbarrow at the moment .........but I digress!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If I did that I would probably either get banned or told off [smiley=furious3.gif] .


----------



## jedi_quaTTro (Sep 29, 2003)

jonah said:


> I say bring back Vlastan, atleast that way most of their time was spent keeping an eye on him :wink:


of course and make him a moderator.... which would sort out the batty boy from the moderator camp :roll:


----------

